

Crowd Wisdom (Article on Ushahidi / Crowdmap from Index on Censorship) - andrewcooke
http://hblog.org/writing/crowd-wisdom/

======
andrewcooke
just read this in index on censorship (the dead tree version). the link is to
the author's site.

here is the software - <http://www.ushahidi.com/>

